# What Have You Bought From StewMac Lately?



## Guest (Aug 22, 2019)

The other day I wanted to buy some jacks and found the Pure Tone jacks with 4 connections. They were $5 CAD from StewMac. So I signed up for the free shipping ($40 CAD) and bought the jacks x 3 and a 500K Alpha pot for $3.79 CAD.

Today I bought a pair of soft touch pliers with nylon jaws and a set of guitar nut wrenches.

$16.89 CAD free shipping

Soft Touch Pliers | stewmac.com























Guitar Tech Wrenches $15.93 CAD free shipping

Guitar Tech Wrench Set | stewmac.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2019)

The Pure Tone jack $5 CAD (3 or more)

Pure Tone Multi-Contact 1/4" Output Jack | stewmac.com






















The Alpha pot $3.79 CAD

Alpha Control Pots | stewmac.com











StewMac 1 year free shipping $39.80 CAD
*Note they don't ship glues and paints and liquids.

StewMAX 1-Year Membership | stewmac.com


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The tools would be nice to have; all my stuff is for automotive use. Impact guns aren’t great for guitars.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2019)

Wardo said:


> The tools would be nice to have; all my stuff is for automotive use. Impact guns aren’t great for guitars.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Ha, drills and guitars. What could go wrong? I bought the same nylon jaw wrench as you. Use it all the time now. These were some of my best purchases:

Roller Bridge with the correct fretboard radius for my LP









Neat little tool for intonating Floyd Rose bridges









And finally the product that when it arrived I shouted "hey honey, my knob puller just came in"


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

which shipping service do they use when sending to Canada?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

rollingdam said:


> which shipping service do they use when sending to Canada?


I can't recall, I signed up for that membership that gives you a year of free shipping. StewMax I think it's called.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

did you get hit with any brokerage fees?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

rollingdam said:


> did you get hit with any brokerage fees?


Nope. Let me put something in my cart to see what the shipping options are. If I accidentally buy something, you owe me


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2019)

They said Fedex but it came in the mail, no fees.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I prefer Solo over StewMac. Recently bought a Hosco Step Gauge and a Hosco nut tool. Also grabbed a few things from a Luthier in Portugal. StewMac is overpriced AFAIAC.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Player99 said:


> They said Fedex but it came in the mail, no fees.


Yet.... I got a 22 CAD package from the UAE. Shipped FedEx. Got the letter for the fees about 2 weeks later.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2019)

knight_yyz said:


> I prefer Solo over StewMac. Recently bought a Hosco Step Gauge and a Hosco nut tool. Also grabbed a few things from a Luthier in Portugal. StewMac is overpriced AFAIAC.


What nut tool did you buy?

I agree StewMac is expensive, but when I have free shipping the things I bought are somewhat reasonable. If you add shipping to the other places like Solo they become costly as well. Solo looks like the place to go for the liquids StewMac won't ship. But the cost of some of the radius sanding blocks and straight edges and files is just rude...


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I got my fret slotting files and nut crowning files from Stew Mac. Worth every penny for task specific tools like those.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Hosco 5 in 1 nut cube


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I bought these form Portugal. 45 CDN shipped and took less than a week. fratermusic on Ebay


I took the straight edge to work and lay it on our Granite surface table. No visible light leaking so it is straight as can be


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2019)

I was checking tube prices at StewMac. For the exact same matched el84 quad StewMac is $25CAD cheaper than The Tube Store, plus I get the free shipping. (I know it's not free because I paid $40CAD for it, but after I buy a few items it will be free, sort of.)


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

They have over sized brass 3/4” strap end pins for acoustic guitars with a centre hole for the cable so no way the strap is gonna come off. I have 4 acoustics in use and 3 have these over sized strap pins or whatever they are called. They cost 20 here but no one carries them anymore. I’ve been swapping the end pins from one guitar to another as needed but I’m an over-educated confederate ******* tearing up the promised land and for the sake of 20 bucks I shouldn’t have to put up with this kinda crap; so I need one more of these end pins from jimmy mac.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2019)

Wardo said:


> They have over sized brass 3/4” strap end pins for acoustic guitars with a centre hole for the cable so no way the strap is gonna come off. I have 4 acoustics in use and 3 have these over sized strap pins or whatever they are called. They cost 20 here but no one carries them anymore. I’ve been swapping the end pins from one guitar to another as needed but I’m an over-educated confederate ******* tearing up the promised land and for the sake of 20 bucks I shouldn’t have to put up with this kinda crap; so I need one more of these end pins from jimmy mac.


Post it and I will get for you.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Post it and I will get for you.


OK, thanks. I'll look to see if they still have it; then we can figure it out and I'll send you a check first to cover the costs plus etc.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2019)

Wardo said:


> OK, thanks. I'll look to see if they still have it; then we can figure it out and I'll send you a check first to cover the costs plus etc.


I trust ya.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> I trust ya.


Yeah, but I want you to get a couple of beers out it just common decency .. lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, but I want you to get a couple of beers out it just common decency .. lol


I'm good. Just whatever it costs. I will order something small as well so if there are shipping costs after the fact (Which I have not seen from my 1st order) they will be on me.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Bought a hipshot bridge for a hardtail walnut strat that I am building.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2019)

Wardo said:


> They have over sized brass 3/4” strap end pins for acoustic guitars with a centre hole for the cable so no way the strap is gonna come off. I have 4 acoustics in use and 3 have these over sized strap pins or whatever they are called. They cost 20 here but no one carries them anymore. I’ve been swapping the end pins from one guitar to another as needed but I’m an over-educated confederate ******* tearing up the promised land and for the sake of 20 bucks I shouldn’t have to put up with this kinda crap; so I need one more of these end pins from jimmy mac.


Is this the thing?

Acoustic Strap Secure | stewmac.com


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Is this the thing?
> 
> Acoustic Strap Secure | stewmac.com


Yeah, I think so; just not sure if its standard or metric. They are K&K input jacks so almost certainly standard thread. Will have to check which thread.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

I recently purchased some fretwire. Delivered by Cda post. I chose the cheapest shipping as I was in no real hurry. No brokerage fees but ridiculously over packaged. All recyclable but over packaged nonetheless.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I just ordered this pair of fret end nipper pliers for $25 CAD. Half price.

StewMac Fret Cutter | stewmac.com


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I bought the Fret Kisser. It’s like a thick fret rocker but with small files at every end. Should prevent too much filing.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I just got a tenor ukulele kit. It was on sale for about $100 cdn. Free shipping with Stewmax and it came DHL! It was here in 3 days. I paid taxes/border fee of $24.00
I also got a set of those thin wrenches shown on page 1 of this thread, and some magnifying lenses.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> I just got a tenor ukulele kit. It was on sale for about $100 cdn. Free shipping with Stewmax and it came DHL! It was here in 3 days. I paid taxes/border fee of $24.00
> I also got a set of those thin wrenches shown on page 1 of this thread, and some magnifying lenses.


I'm interested in seeing the finished result!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> I bought the Fret Kisser. It’s like a thick fret rocker but with small files at every end. Should prevent too much filing.


That thing is expensive.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

player99 said:


> That thing is expensive.


I know but so is accidentally filing one fret too low


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I bought the string lifter today. $8.19 CAD.

String Lifter | stewmac.com


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The string lifter was lost in shipping, called and they sent me another, which I received today. It is excellent. I hate pulling the strings out of the nut to add nut lube because it kills my fingers. This is perfect. It works on the bridge as well.


----------

